# Swamp Rooster down!!



## robert carter (Apr 18, 2012)

Well now....they can`t win everytime. 
I`m not that good a shot and I am a terrible Turkey caller but I am very persistent.Sometimes thats enough. I`ve been wrestling with turkeys since the season came in several weeks ago. Missed two...killed a jake and purty much have had the most"Gobbling" year I`ve ever had.Called in 7 Gobblers the first time out and just last week called in 5. Missed one each time.
Yesterday evening I grabbed my blind in hopes of roosting one for this Morning. I wanted to go ahead and set up the blind where I could slip in quiet this morning.I`m, hunting a big Sand Ridge in the edge of a swamp and it is fairly thick but the birds sometimes roost very close and quiet is key.
Right before dark a bird started Gobbling to my Left maybe 150 yards away. He Gobbled maybe 20 times on his on.Another Gobbler sounded off maybe 100 yards to my right only one time. Good enough I thought and set the blind up and slipped out with high hopes for the Morning.... 


Here is an "after" pic of my Blind. I tied some of the cheap blind material in spots around it to "ghillie" it up some. I still folds up tight with this stuff on it...



A look in front....




I had fixed my Jake up for hopefully a butt whipping and wanted to see how it worked. I used him once and had gobblers around that would not come on in. I am a bit tight and could not see spending 50 bucks on the B Mobile deek so I bought the cheap 15 dollar one and cut a slot in his back and put one of my Turkey fans in it....



Well, I was in the blind before daylight and the Gobbling Bird from the evening before got Happy right away. He Gobbled probably 25 times from the Roost. I let out a couple of soft yelps and he hammered down. I called back a bit louder and slapped the blind with my hat...all was quiet for about 5 minutes. I`m thinking I ran him off with the hat slapping even though I thought is sounded purty good for a fly down. I yelp a couple of soft times and gobbles back still in the tree.....
I then give him the fifteen minute quiet treatment and get ready to call again then I hear a coarse yelp from the other side of the blind. The bird that only Gobbled yesterday one time had already came in quietly. I got the bow ready and as if in a dream he slid on in to 20 yards then unfolded and walked straight to where the Deek was at... side stepped up to it and at 8 yards I hit anchor and hesitated while locking on hard and the Douglas Fir Surewood hit with a whack. He spun and was around the palmettos in a flash. 

It was a bit confusing next because I thought or actually knew I heard the "death" beat of the wings but also heard some running on past toward the swamp. I decided to wait and keep after the talking Tom...... 


After about 30 minutes or so of calling curiosity got the best of me and I left a Gobbling Bird to go look...
I did hear the wing flap and a fine Gobbler was laying dead.




He was a fine Bird with a 10" beard and 7/8 spurs. A 2 year old I think.When I dressed him he had wounds in his breast from fighting I guess. Maybe why he did`nt do a lot of Gobbling.
I was shooting my Mohawk Longbow and a Wilderness Custom arrow Brother Snag made for me.Also gotta throw in a plug for Ryan Steadman of Hardcore Archery. He builds a heck of a string that picked up the performance of my Mohawk a good bit. Don`t want to sound like a Commercial but heck you gotta give credit where it is due. But all to God for the health and Freedom to do this stuff.RC


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats Robert, that's awesome. I loved reading the story...........WTG!


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 18, 2012)

Great story.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 18, 2012)

You are the man !


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 18, 2012)

Way to get-er done RC. mIkE


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 18, 2012)

That's awesome RC. Great Job!!


----------



## BOWROD (Apr 18, 2012)

Great job ...!!...way to STICK"IT...to that thunder chicken.!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2012)

You a bad dude!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2012)

Great morning in paradise!
Congratulations RC; you are my hero today. 

This, is a mighty fine picture. 

Good story along with it.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations RC!!! I could hardly wait to get home and read the story and what a great job, as usual, you did of telling it.

Beautiful tom!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm happy for you brother!  They say that even a blind hog will find an acorn every once in a while!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 18, 2012)

good job, i knew it wouldn't be too much longer. proud for you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awsome job RC! I loved the story and your equipment modifcation with the blind and the decoy!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 18, 2012)

Great story and hunt


----------



## whossbows (Apr 18, 2012)

nice,,i like camo,hair hanging from the trees


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job on getting the bird....and an equally nice job in writting the story for us to enjoy!


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats!! Great story, and a great shot. 
 I love seeing pictures from the swamps. Can't wait to get down there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2012)

You earned him Robert...way to go.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats RC,  
Great job


----------



## broadhead (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you for sharing such a well written story. My hat is off to you.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 19, 2012)

Great story RC! Congrats!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Great job R.C. ,Oh man I love this forum, always something cool!!!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Apr 19, 2012)

Quite an accomplishment, Mr. Carter,  great looking bird, great shooting!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 19, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Red Arrow (Apr 19, 2012)

woo hoo RC!!  You did a fine job with him!


----------



## DWB (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats RC!  You keep me inspired!


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 22, 2012)

Way to go !!!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 22, 2012)

Good job brother.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not worthy!!! That is nothing but flat out awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## geo12hunter (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats love the hunt detail


----------



## weekender (Apr 26, 2012)

really fine read on a fantastic hunt, a very hard earned and well deserved trophy right there. CONGRATS BIGTIME!


----------



## gurn (Apr 29, 2012)

Great story RC. As usual ya got the job done.


----------



## BGBH (May 3, 2012)

Way to go Robert.


----------



## pine nut (May 3, 2012)

Outstanding job!  Nice bird, great pictures, good job on the blind and story and especially nice on the credits.  Nobody works harder to be "lucky" than you do.  It's why we all think so much of you!


----------

